# HR34 (genie) + HR24



## sdsumann (Apr 19, 2004)

I currently have 2 hR24's and 2 sd boxes (no dvr) and dont have whole home. I am out of contract and will call directv in an attempt to get a Genie. What I am looking for comments on is should I keep the two HR24's and get 2 of the client boxes to replace my two sd boxes (which suck by the way) or should I get rid of the two HR24's and go with 3 client boxes.

One question is when I get whole home dvr and the genie would all playlists be the same on the genie and the two hr24's? or would they act independently?


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

You would have a unified playlist, but the HR24's would record independantly, and would need to be managed seperately from the HR34... exactly as you manage them now. 

You can have the option to delete remote recordings ,but you can not manage the todo list or the series links...


our family uses the distributed DVR's as backups...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If I were you, I would keep the two HR24's, add a Genie, and add either an HD receiver (H25) or the RVU client (C31). So you would still have 4 TV locations supported, two as they currently are, one with the HR34 directly, and one with an HD receiver or client.

All playlists will be integrated and you can watch anything from anywhere. As BAHitman noted, you will have to manage the lists on the HR24's locally (although the H25 would let you select where to record a show), and you can delete from anyplace.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree with the last two posts. I think the advantage of having 9 tuners outweighs the inconvenience of having to manage each DVR individually.

In my case, I set up one HR24 to primarily record shows that my kids watch (Disney channel, mostly), another HR24 for my shows (News, PBS, SciFi, etc), and the HR34 in the living room to be a catchall for everything else (sports, the wife's shows, etc). So far, it's working out pretty well. Breaking down the SL's like this minimizes the opportunities for scheduling conflicts.

The best thing about the HR34 is obviously the 5 tuners, so it's extremely well-suited to be attached to the TV that is watched the most. You can record 3 shows and still use the dual-live-buffers. 

One thing to keep in mind. Some of the D* CSR's may not be particularly well-versed and may tell you that the HR24's and the Genie cannot coexist. That is not true. They work together quite well. Someday, when (if?) D* finally enables coordinated and/or cooperative scheduling, then you'll have the best of all possible worlds (unless D* comes out with an 8-tuner DVR or something).


----------



## cawras (Dec 15, 2006)

Curious as to the current "cost" of the HR34 and C31


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The current normal charges for the HR34 is 299+49install+99CCK install if you don't have one. Some accounts may qualify for discounts but I can't say what you will qualify for just have to call. 

As for set up I would most defenitly go with Genie repalcing on of the SD units and a client or H2x in the other room to maxiumize the tuners and space you have. as for settings recordings on the HR24's the apple and andriod apps are a great way to set them with out having to goto the unit. but to manage them set customer rules that still must be done at the unit as the app recording requests will use recording defaults only and set new series records to the bottom of the list.


----------

